# correct order of boot sequence



## ms_khw (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi, I had a phone tech work with me and he changed my boot sequence. I can't remember the order that it was in before he messed around with other things and didn't put it back to what it was. A little frustrated with his help because it was for naught, and only made a bigger mess. Anyway, as I said I can't remember what order, which comes first? He has it set to floppy. Does the hard drive come first in the list followed by disk drive, then floppy? Please advise. With thanks,


----------



## valley (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi there...I have asked a moderator to move your thread to the appropriate forum so you can get some help.  The "random discussion" forum is just for chit-chat...many of us arent good with computers. We are good at talking, though  

Keep an eye on where your thread goes so you can see the future replies. Hope you get it resolved soon!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The boot order can be whatever works for you.

Most use floppy, CDROM, hard drive.

I use hard drive, cdrom, NONE.

Some bios options can have 4 as well, you can use a network boot.


----------



## valley (Nov 17, 2002)

threads getting solved in random!  What is this world coming to??


----------



## sweets1981 (Sep 29, 2002)

Usually
1) HDD
2) floppy
3) Cd


----------



## sweets1981 (Sep 29, 2002)

valley said:


> threads getting solved in random!  What is this world coming to??


hehe Val, it's a pretty easy one to answer...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess it's pretty much a matter of opinion. My opinion is that if you are running a 9x box the floppy should be first and if it is an XP/2K box the CD ROM should be first. I prefer to have them set first so that in the event of a disaster you can boot from the floppy/CD ROM to fix it.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Mine is set to HDD, floppy, CD. Liz


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This could get as nasty as the PC vs MAC 

Maybe Civilized Debate would have been more appropriate


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

As long as we don't start calling names....

Like it's been said, it's personal preference. Liz


----------



## sweets1981 (Sep 29, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> This could get as nasty as the PC vs MAC
> 
> Maybe Civilized Debate would have been more appropriate


Lol Candy you might be right. After all I was going to say that with a 9X system you can put in a 98 boot floppy and it will boot from it... I think I have been hanging around Jim too long... and I think is thread might be a first I actually gave someone tech advice


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

I prefer to set it to CDROM, floppy, hard disk. It will just look for them in order and if you don't have a CD or floppy in the drive it'll carry on and load Windows (or whatever OS the boot sector points to) off the hard disk.


----------

